# BBQ Pit Masters show on netflix



## rich111

Just wondered who else has watched this?

I was amazed that one of the USA's most famous BBQ chefs Johnny Trigg, had never heard of, or cooked Pork Belly!

I assume it's just not a common cut in the USA.

Most of the competitors just cut the ribs off and then cooked the belly and ribs separately.

No one tried to get any cracking going...

Also surprised about injecting meant. Pumping pork or beef flavor into meat seems totally wrong to me?   Injecting a fruit juice may not be so bad i guess?  Maybe it's no different to a marinade?

I did notice that the 2017 winner (I won't spoil it) said they never ever inject anything.... never had and never will...


----------



## smokin monkey

HI Rich, Americans never seem to go big on crackling.

All the BBQ teams inject their meat with there secret mixtures.


----------



## wade

Smokin Monkey said:


> All the BBQ teams inject their meat with there secret mixtures.


And too often it seems to do little to improve the end result.


----------



## rich111

One episode had a contestant admitting to injecting MSG!!! (WTF?)


----------



## mdboatbum

BBQ pitmasters is on Netflix?


----------



## rich111

Yes Siree Bob!


----------



## martyn c

I watched 2 episodes of it this afternoon, found it a bit boring,rather do the real thing myself


----------



## rich111

Yep,, it is cheesy, repetitive, american toss TV, 10 mins of footage stretched out to 30 mins, but one or two interesting bits in there. Certainly not a substitute for getting your own smoker fired up, that's for sure. Some quite impressive slabs of meat too.... I always felt hungry after watching it!


----------



## martyn c

Yep, having watched a few episodes of it, I concer  , typical american TV pooh


----------



## smokin monkey

I won't bother watching it then!


----------



## wade

I think you are making a wise choice Steve


----------

